# New ideas on diarrhea



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

After fighting diarrhea in varying degrees in all 5 kids and being on second round of metronidazole I have starting thinking back. I bought bag of blue freedom end of January and transitioned them to it. All was good. Feb 15 I bought bag of blue wilderness and threw that in the mix and transitioned to that figuring I would then switch to blue wilderness totally once this mix was gone. Fast forward to April 2 when I bought bag of wilderness. On Thursday April 4 I opened bag and fed kids. April 5 Maggie was sick. Also day after they got into rabbit poop in the yard. Thought it was that. Then one by one everybody got sick. Monday April 8 I take them to vet and get meds and ID food. Everybody is getting better after couple days. Go away for 4 days and come back on April 11. All is well. Done with meds and special food on April 13. Transitioned back to wilderness. By the 17th nick is sick again and now everybody is getting diarrhea back. Started them on second round of meds on the 18th but even with the meds everyone has diarrhea. 
Today I disinfected the deck where they potty, their beds, the floors, etc. threw out the wilderness and am going back to the freedom. 

Wish me luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck and it does sound like the food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Egads! Good detective work! I do hope you have found that the food was the problem and your kids get better soon! Good Luck!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Could that bag of Wilderness have been contaminated with Salmonella? Seems to have been a lot of recalls over that lately.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Could that bag of Wilderness have been contaminated with Salmonella? Seems to have been a lot of recalls over that lately.


Salmonella would only hurt the humans not the poochie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am more inclined to think either bad bag or possibly too rich for them. We shall see. I am feeding them now but it won't be apparent until maybe tomorrow. I actually hope it is. I am just not believing the second round of meds is not making them better and after a week on ID food. They have never had stomach problems before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A google search says that dogs and cats can be affected by salmonella. You can be sure I will be on the phone to blue buffalo if the diarrhea clears up now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, what your vet has given to your babies is what the vet gives mine. I think that I would stop feeding , what ever your giving them, got to be the food, or smothing that all 5 of them are eating, or drinking. Never has all of mine had up sets at the same time.your in my thoughts, hope that things get better for the babies soon and fast. Kay


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never had even one with diarrhea let alone all of them. At first we thought it was rabbit poop but I am 99% sure Omar did not get into it so he would not be sick from that. Plus after 2 rounds of meds they should be on the mend. We thought they were getting better during the first round because of the meds but now I am seriously thinking it was the fact that we took them off the wilderness to rest their stomachs. I never had this problem when they were eating cheap crap. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am emailing blue buffalo now with the UPC code of the wilderness to see what they say. I will keep you apprised of the situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So I just googled blue buffalo to email them and found 244 complaints about dogs and cats getting diarrhea after eating their food in the last month. Seems mostly the wilderness formula but I am taking it back to petsmart tomorrow and am done with blue buffalo food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I think they had a recall on some of there foods. Go on www Dog Food Advisor pull up there dog food recall list and see. Wishing you all the best with the fur babies, Kay


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking at the recall list makes me sick. Too many foods I always heard were good. Ridiculous. I wish I felt better about raw feeding but I doubt people meat and food is any healthier than dog food. We are all being poisoned by the crap they put in food. I became a vegan because of the horrible things they do to animals and the hormones they pump them full of and the garbge they feed them before thy kill them for meat so why would I want to feed that to my dogs? Just as bad as dog food. IMHO. I am just so sick over this whole thing and now to find out it is their food is just beyond devastating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So yesterday I fed a different food and today everyone has normal poop except Nicholas but even his is about 80% back to normal. He took the hardest hit with the worst diarrhea. It is definitely the blue buffalo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Bless your heart, you try to do the best that you can for them, sometimes you just never know, hope things keep getting better, and better for them . Please keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry this food has caused your dogs and you such distress! I am sure it was not an inexpensive event. 

I am though happy that it is something that you are able to fix without long term problems. 

So happy you got to the bottom of the problem and your pups are on the mend!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It cost me $250 at the vet plus throwing out $30 of food as I did not keep the bag to return it (in 40 years I have never had a dog food issue). Not to mention countless (usually 4-5 loads a day) of soiled beds, towels, rugs etc. plus shampooing and scrubbing the carpet upwards of a dozen times a day. Plus losing sleep while cleaning poop off poodles and their crate at 2 am. and then being unable to go back to sleep for fear of them doing it again. We won't even talk about disinfecting my entire house and deck numerous times as the vet thought it was a virus and I was afraid we would keep re infecting. 

Absolutely the most aggravating, frightening (Kensi is 2 lbs soaking wet and for her to have diarrhea is very dangerous) and awful thing I gave ever experienced.

The good news is today everybody is better. Day 2 without blue buffalo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

When Lexi was done eating puppy food, we started feeding her Evo Innova. She did fine on the first bag and then half way through the second bag, started with diarrhea. We battled that for a bit before it dawned on us that it might be because the protein was too high for her. Switched her to Blue Buffalo and she has done fine. We now feed the grain free BB, not the Wilderness because it has always been in the back of my mind that I just don't think she does well with too much protein. Glad to hear your babies are doing better.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine are all on Blue Buffalo with no problems whatsoever.  it could be the wilderness variety is too high in protein for your dogs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PS anytime you google any dog food you are going to get complaints. People do not post much when they are happy, only when they are not.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles... Have you gone back to the food you used to feed?

I have been feeding Storm on the food the breeder was feeding, but I found Wellness puppy, and I'm still mixing the old with the new...

I know a lot of people, who feed their dogs a 'cheap and crappy' diet, and they all look healthy to me... Some of them are 15 years old and still going strong...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Out west. Yes that is very true. The only thing I really got from that was verification that other dogs are having the same issues as mine which helped me finally diagnose the issue so we can fix it. This morning everybody is fine except Omar who had loose stool. It is just because I did not transition to the new food as I don't trust blue with them. After what I have been through I just put them back on royal canin which they ate for years with no problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What an ordeal you have been through. I am so glad you had found out the problem.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck!! I know how hard this can be :-( Lou had diarreah a lot when she was little, I switched food 3 times, she is on blue wilderness grain free - kibble and canned mixed in. If she is just on kibble she gets so constipated that she bleeds a bit, if she is just on canned she has diarrhea so bad, so the mix of the two is what solved the issue, but it took me a long time to figure it out. She still has diarrhea once in a while and vomits once in a while too, but I'm hoping that will go away when she reaches adulthood (she is almost 1 yr old) A friend of mine has a poodle almost the same age a couple months older and she said his bowels are finally stabilizing. 
I hope everything stabilizes for you kids too! and that you find out what is causing it so you don't have to worry no more.

Edit: Blue Wilderness has not given Lou diarrhea and she has been on it I believe since she was 4.5 months old. I believe each dog is different, when it comes to what food works best for them
Example: my friend with the poodle said he can't eat grain free, like Lou does. Because it's too rich for him.


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hi Poodlemama99, my puppy is on med and ID from vet too. How*

Hi Poodlemama99, my puppy is on med and ID from vet too. How do you switch from ID back to normal food? Thanks.




Poodlemama99 said:


> After fighting diarrhea in varying degrees in all 5 kids and being on second round of metronidazole I have starting thinking back. I bought bag of blue freedom end of January and transitioned them to it. All was good. Feb 15 I bought bag of blue wilderness and threw that in the mix and transitioned to that figuring I would then switch to blue wilderness totally once this mix was gone. Fast forward to April 2 when I bought bag of wilderness. On Thursday April 4 I opened bag and fed kids. April 5 Maggie was sick. Also day after they got into rabbit poop in the yard. Thought it was that. Then one by one everybody got sick. Monday April 8 I take them to vet and get meds and ID food. Everybody is getting better after couple days. Go away for 4 days and come back on April 11. All is well. Done with meds and special food on April 13. Transitioned back to wilderness. By the 17th nick is sick again and now everybody is getting diarrhea back. Started them on second round of meds on the 18th but even with the meds everyone has diarrhea.
> Today I disinfected the deck where they potty, their beds, the floors, etc. threw out the wilderness and am going back to the freedom.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> ...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yes, it does sounds like its the food.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I started back to regular by doing 3/4 of ID and 1/4 kibble. Next day half and half. Third day 3/4 kibble and 1/4 ID and then 4th day all kibble. Just to update. We are back on royal canon now and have not had any more diarrhea issues at all. It 100% was the blue buffalo wilderness. Their customer service told me claim takes 6-8 weeks to process so I will let you know what kind of company they are once the claim gets resolved. (Hopefully). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Have fed my little one royal canin right from the start in fact the breeder weaned them on it
She has never had a upset or soft poo. I think some of the top range foods are too rich for the tinies.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I came to the conclusion that blue is indeed too rich and high in protein. I feel so bad that my kids had to suffer getting sick in my zeal to make them healthier. Arrrrghhhhh. I really do still blame blue buffalo however because they are selling "small breed" dog food which should be designed for "small dogs". So I don't understand why the formula would not take into account the protein needs of small dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

